

Ask HN: Name of the Image Upload Service? - nckbz

I can't for the life of me remember or google fu the name or website of the image upload service whereby it allowed you to have an upload from desktop/dropbox/etc function in your web and mobile apps.
======
girasquid
Was it <http://filepicker.io>?

~~~
nckbz
Yes! I think that was it! Thank you very much Giraquid! :)

